# Mesquite Burl with Elk horn



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

One open reed and one closed reed distress call made from Mesquite burl with elk horn accent rings. The elk horn was made to go on Mesquite. Perfect match. $45.00 for the pair to your door or $25.00 each. to your door if seperated. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice set Rick !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn dude thems some super pretty calls
Surprised they haven't been sold yet
I'm sure they'll go quick though.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks every one, Calls just SOLD.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, they were very nice indeed!


----------

